# [SOLVED] Black screen after restoring system



## Odee (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello .. I really need help!! 

I was restoring my system then my laptop's battery died and the system shut down.. I tried to turn it on again then the restoring process proceeds again untill it finished then I got the black screen, i tried to turn off my computer manually but I get the black screen after ASUS logo... I tried to press F8 and Esc but nothing happened.. I literally can't do anything but turn the system on and off. 

Please help me!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Black screen after restoring system*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It's always best to keep power to the laptop when doing these sort of things.

Do you have the Windows installation CD? Or any recovery CDs?


----------



## Odee (Jun 8, 2015)

No I don't


----------



## Odee (Jun 8, 2015)

So what should I do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Black screen after restoring system*

Do you get to the Asus logo? Or is it a black screen from the moment you press the power button?


----------



## Odee (Jun 8, 2015)

I get the ASUS logo then it becomes black


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Black screen after restoring system*

Can you boot into the Asus recovery mode if you press F9 during boot up?


----------



## Odee (Jun 8, 2015)

It works finally!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm restoring the system from a restore point and I hope I will receive my files back!!!
You are AMAZING!!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Black screen after restoring system*

Glad to hear!

Make sure to keep power going to the laptop.


----------

